# Ablesen der Zeit vom Handy bei der Autofahrt ist verboten



## Captain Picard (9 September 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/63712


> Der Mann argumentierte, auf dem Display eines Handys die Uhrzeit abzulesen
> entspreche einem -- laut Straßenverkehrsordnung erlaubten -- Blick auf die Armbanduhr.
> Das OLG schloss sich dem jedoch nicht an: Dem Fahrer sei jede Nutzung des Handys untersagt,
> für die er dieses in der Hand halten muss. Schließlich habe er dabei nicht wie gefordert beide
> Hände frei. Beim Blick auf die Armbanduhr sei das dagegen durchaus der Fall.


Und was ist mit einer Taschenuhr....

die Entscheidung geht IMHO OK, Begründung ist Nonsens , danach müßte Rauchen, 
 Butterbrotessen und andere Tätigkeiten einer der beiden Hände verboten sein....

Btw:  Was sagt eigentlich das Gesetz zu TV-Display mit angeschlossenem DVD-Player
im Blickfeld des Fahrers   (gestern live im Strassenverkehr gesehen..) 

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Begründung ist Nonsens , danach müßte Rauchen, Butterbrotessen und andere Tätigkeiten einer der beiden Hände verboten sein....


Es ist ja noch gar nicht so lange her, dass das - wieder einmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - ernsthaft "angedacht" worden ist:
*"Politiker fordern Rauchverbot am Steuer"*
*"Politiker fordern Rauchverbot am Steuer. Stolpe gegen Überregulierung"*
*"Wenig Chancen für Rauchverbot am Steuer"*


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2005)

die Mehrheit (laut Umfrage emnid:  Spiegel vom 10. Mai 2005 ) sieht das anders:
http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,355436,00.html


> Mehrheit der Deutschen für Rauchverbot am Steuer
> 
> 67 Prozent der Deutschen sind dafür, Rauchen am Steuer zu verbieten. Das ergab eine
> Umfrage des Meinungsforschungsinstituts TNS Emnid. Nur knapp ein Drittel der Befragten
> lehnt ein Rauchverbot für Autofahrer ab.


----------



## Heiko (9 September 2005)

*Re: Ablesen der Zeit vom Handy bei der Autofahrt ist verbote*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Begründung ist Nonsens


Die Begründung ist korrekt und konsequent.
Schließlich lautet der Bußgeldtatbestand exakt


> Sie benutzten als Führer des Kraftfahrzeugs verbotswidrig ein
> Mobil- oder Autotelefon, indem Sie hierfür das Mobiltelefon oder
> den Hörer des Autotelefons aufnahmen oder hielten.


Da steht "benutzen", nicht "telefonieren".
Es ist nicht das telefonieren verboten, sondern schlicht jede Nutzung, die ein in-die-Hand-nehmen erfordert.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2005)

Die Begründung:  generelles Verbot ist OK


> Schließlich habe er dabei nicht wie gefordert beide Hände frei.


Dies ist Nonsens, und  dabei bleibe ich s.o, die Zusatzerklärung hätte man sich ohne
 Wenn und Aber schenken können. 

cp


----------



## drboe (10 September 2005)

*Re: Ablesen der Zeit vom Handy bei der Autofahrt ist verbote*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Begründung ist korrekt und konsequent.
> Schließlich lautet der Bußgeldtatbestand exakt
> 
> 
> ...



Vorschläge (aus Beobachtungen im morgentlichen Berufsverkehr):



> Sie benutzten als Führer des Kraftfahrzeugs verbotswidrig eine Zigarette- oder anderes Genussmittel, indem Sie hierfür die Zigarette- oder das Genussmittel aufnahmen, entzündeten oder hielten.
> 
> Sie benutzten als Führer des Kraftfahrzeugs verbotswidrig ein Kaugummi- oder eine Süssigkeit, indem Sie hierfür das Kaugummi oder die Süssigkeit auswickelten oder hielten.
> 
> ...


M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 September 2005)

*Re: Ablesen der Zeit vom Handy bei der Autofahrt ist verbote*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschläge (aus Beobachtungen im morgentlichen Berufsverkehr)


Ich weiß, das hier 


> Sie benutzten als Führer des Kraftfahrzeugs verbotswidrig einen Ihrer Zeigefinger, indem Sie ihn (gerne an "roter Ampel" o.ä.) in Richtung Nase führten, um ...


is blöd! :-? Konnt's mir aber nicht verkneifen. :holy:


----------

